# Does Your Dog Watch TV?



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Does your dog watch tv? My family's last dog never did, but Ella definitely does. There are definitely things on that catch her interest more than others.


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

Yes, she does:
In the first picture, there were puppies in a scene from "My Boyfriends' Dogs"








In the second picture, she's watching the Westminster Dog Show. 








She also responds to birds on TV.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Rudy loves Animal Planet .. especially "Pitbulls & Parolees". Here we are in the den watching it together:


----------



## Castaway (Dec 19, 2011)

I've found that live action does nothing for Cassie. But animation gets her going. Although she does NOT like Stewie from Family Guy. LOL


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Deaglan watches tennis. He really gets engrossed when Sharapova is grunting.


----------



## name44 (Nov 21, 2014)

Not really bu t sometimes he see's something on tv and pays attention to it.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Mr. Darcy loves baseball and football. He also pays intense attention when dogs are on. Mostly he loves it when we fast forward the commercials...that gets him interested every time.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

deleted post


----------



## Castaway (Dec 19, 2011)

The other day, I played a video on our big screen TV of Holly and Cassie swimming in the pool. Holly watched it intently, and then ran over to the sliding glass door to look out at the pool. She was confused that the video was daytime, but looking outside, it was night time. It was so cute. 

It's funny... she can recognize Cassie in photos/videos... but doesn't recognize herself. So she will bark at this 'unknown' dog. LOL


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

As a rule, no.
But if I have the animal planet or Nat Geo channel with Dogs, wolves or horses she immediately stops or sits up & watches.
The wolves & dogs I get, but don't know why she's interested in horses. She' never seen/met a live one. May be she thinks they're really big dogs?

Mike D


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

Nugget loves HD TV, but only when animals are on the screen. He sniffs the TV and quickly realizes that the animals are not real (in his world) - but he watches them anyway. 

Before "modern" flat screen TV's our goldens responded to barking or whining but nothing visual.


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

Casper will watch if there are dogs barking on TV. Barking dogs concern him. He has never understood why dogs bark.


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

Buddy loves the Santa Paws movie with all the Goldens in it. He also likes certain commercials. He will coming running into the living room when he hears the music to them.


----------



## Holly's Mum (Oct 4, 2014)

mddolson said:


> The wolves & dogs I get, but don't know why she's interested in horses.
> Mike D



Holls is just the same! She's fascinated with Horses! I put Royal Ascot on, out of interest and she was right in front of the TV. None of her picks came in though, her betting system leaves a lot to be desired ?


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks for the tip on Dog TV being on a free trial. We tried it with Nugget last night and he was totally transfixed. I guess that we have to subscribe so that he can enjoy it while we are at work.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Yep, Bentley is a tvholic at times. He got started early and some things just seem to capture his interest. :wave:


----------



## Holly's Mum (Oct 4, 2014)

Holls watching RSPCA Rescue!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

At a mature 7, Bridger just glanced at dog show yesterday. Used to be, the screen was covered with nose smudges. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Sweetie watches TV with me I watch a lot of old westerns & she likes the horses. Jack could care less unless a dog barks then he heads for the door barking LOL


----------



## zoeygirl (Jul 23, 2014)

if there are dogs on the tv and she hears them then she definitely starts to watch. The louder the dogs get on tv the closer she gets haha


----------



## Monkey_Girl (May 15, 2009)

Yes - all three of my dogs watch TV. 

Here is a pic of our puppy Freeman watching King Kong...lol


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hank never has, but our daughter/son-in-law's GSD did. It drove them nuts!


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

Mel never took to watching TV. She takes a glance and falls asleep stretched out. I guess she took after me.


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

Here is Poppy watching football of all things during the summer.


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

Bo was not a TV watcher. The new one, Ruby does some. I put on eight below on today, and she watched for a bit, tilted her head sideways at the whining, then went off her merry way.... Watched for about ten minutes.


----------



## NFexec (Jul 14, 2012)

Yup. Greta usually ignores the tube (er, flat screen) but when dogs, cats, or certain other animals come on - she's glued to the set. Also seems to like certain football games... methinks its the crowd cheers that get her excited! 

Doug, Linda & Greta


----------



## The life of Piper (Feb 24, 2015)

Piper was fasinated at the Westminster dog show...she walked up to the TV and peered around the back looking for the dogs!! Her usual favorite show is Project Runway. She's a fashionista pup!


----------



## MommyMe (Jan 20, 2014)

Most of ours never seemed to notice the TV but our "puppy" will watch if there is a dog of some sort. He watches Paw Patrol every day with my son (and barks at it every day). My kids have been on an "Air Bud" movie kick, and all of them watch all the movies. Here is Finny watching the movie "Up!". He loves Dug, the golden, but the grumpy Doberman, not so much.


----------



## Kevin21 (Mar 11, 2009)

We catch Charlie watching the TV from time to time. Usually when their is a dog or bird being shown! I love all these photos of your pups watching


----------



## Kodiac-Bear (Jan 20, 2014)

Yes Diesel especially likes watching hockey, the back and forth action keeps him interested.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Ben watches on and off. Here he is watching Hawaii 5-0, LOL.


----------



## ScottyUSN (Jul 18, 2011)

Yes, my boys love outdoor shows with water and of course other dog shows. 

I always get a good laugh when a door bell rings on TV and the boys run off to see who has come to see them.


----------



## Dave92 (Jul 31, 2015)

barks at any anamal that comes up on screen. funny sometimes sometimes not so much


----------



## KW812 (Aug 5, 2015)

Yep... in fact, when they hear theme songs of 2 certain shows, they come running in because they know we'll be in the chairs/couches & they'll get some cuddle time


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

Cara loved watching Joey on 'Friends' reruns because he was so animated 



Cara-Mia
7/3-7/15


----------



## HopeMakes5 (Jun 23, 2015)

We were watching Marley and Me once when Marley ran off screen. Our Shadow got up and ran down the hall to "find" him.


----------



## elway (Jan 23, 2015)

My guy loves TV. So far his favorites are specials on the Royal Family (the horse-drawn carriages get him every time), Gilmore Girls, and, oddly enough, Schindler's List. Eclectic taste for sure!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Yes although he seems to prefer commercials and loves to watch golden videos from Youtube. He will stand and watch those for a half hour at a time as he is doing in the photo.


----------



## Jesse'sGirl7407 (Jan 17, 2013)

Dave92 said:


> barks at any anamal that comes up on screen. funny sometimes sometimes not so much


Charlie barks at most animals on TV. Dogs, cats, cheetahs, panda bears...it's cute until he tries to put his paws on the tv stand to get closer...ya know right on top of all our expensive electronics :no:


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Cosmo Watching Westminster Dog Show


----------

